# Is Anything Wrong With This Lathe?



## TonyL (Feb 28, 2019)

I own 3 Jets and a Rikon. I am surprised that this model is not getting much attention, especially for the price: 

Rikon 70-1218VS 12'' x 18'' Midi Lathe

I saw it in Rockler on Sunday, it looked good.


https://www.rockler.com/rikon-70-1218vs-12-x-18-midi-lathe?sid=V20687&contact_eid=fc5d5bd8-788f-449c-aa5f-524923878b34&utm_source=bronto&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Image+-+%25%25$product.1.title%25%25&utm_content=Time+To+Save+On+Top+Brands+Is+Running+Out&utm_campaign=022719_b_r_Founders+Day+Last+Chance+Top+Brands_V20687&_bta_tid=09271121375476432964585681477612045168125003862164343928592259202558891265859885442378016700457098261510&_bta_c=ehxlpfllt0ncdso63iydnyoaj8m16

I thought it was a nice "compromise" between and 1015 and a 1221.

What do you think?

Thank you.


----------



## wolf creek knives (Feb 28, 2019)

Not knowing much about Rikon lathes I can't give a professional response.  However, I read the description on the Rockler website and also took a look at the instructions manual.  Seems like a pretty nice machine to me and not very difficult to operate.  And the sale price makes it even more attractive.  If I was in the market I would definitely take it into consideration.


----------



## monophoto (Feb 28, 2019)

Don't have any personal experience with Rikon tools.  The specs look basically OK - only negative is that the motor is 3/4HP - there are other 1218 variable speed lathes on the market that have 1hp motors and that are competitively priced.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 28, 2019)

I too do not have any experience with any Rikon tools but looks like a nice entry in that group. $40 shipping is what stands out to me. Can be better avenues to get that same lathe. Not sure that price. being on sale. $100 off wonder is that a closeout price.


----------



## More4dan (Feb 28, 2019)

That’s quite a price difference for the neighborhood it competes with only 1/4 HP less and no reverse. Heck that’s  $350 less than the Jet 1221 3/4 HP non-variable speed lathe. 


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Feb 28, 2019)

I live close by, and it would be my 5th. I couldn't find anything wrong with it. I am going to call Rikon and see if it is being discontinued and ask about the warranty.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 28, 2019)

Just got off technical support. It is their brand new model. Same 5 year warranty, etc.
It has 50% more HP than my 1015EVS (which I find a little light for pen turning).

I may get it - 18% off is hard for me to resist. It's 12 miles from where I live.


----------



## WriteON (Feb 28, 2019)

TonyL said:


> Just got off technical support. It is their brand new model. Same 5 year warranty, etc.
> It has 50% more HP than my 1015EVS (which I find a little light for pen turning).
> 
> I may get it - 18% off is hard for me to resist. It's 12 miles from where I live.



One review with no important remarks. And is there life after Jet? Anyway good luck if you do get it.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 28, 2019)

Thank you. I meant the specs? Not the reviews..but thanks anyway.


----------



## dogcatcher (Feb 28, 2019)

I have become a big fan of Rikon, my heart used to go to Delta, and my shop was filled with Delta grey.  But their disaster sent me to Rikon, I now have a lathe, a drill press and a bandsaw in the shop at our vacation home.  I am happy with all of them.


----------



## jttheclockman (Feb 28, 2019)

TonyL said:


> Thank you. I meant the specs? Not the reviews..but thanks anyway.



Your saving on shipping to. A+++


----------



## greenacres2 (Feb 28, 2019)

I did a quick look online a few days ago.  In the specs, the one that jumps out to me is the 2" of tailstock ram travel.  One of the selling points on the 70-220VSR to me was the 3 1/2" travel--just barely enough to drill for the long single-barrel kits i like to turn.  Before that, my Delta has a 2 1/8" if i recall correctly, and i had to hand advance to drill for a lot of barrels.  But--there's a $300 difference at Rockler's current price, so hand advancing would get attractive again!!  

earl


----------



## TonyL (Feb 28, 2019)

That isn't very much travel. I have 3 others lathes that are capable of more travel and a DP, but excellent point! That's the type of feedback I was looking for. Thank you.


----------



## Charlie_W (Feb 28, 2019)

With the short quill travel, this could be your pen turning lathe and dedicate one of the others for drilling.


----------



## More4dan (Feb 28, 2019)

The Jet 1221vs has 2 1/4” quill travel and the Laguna 1216 and the 70-220 vsr  have only 2 1/2” travel. According to the published specs on Woodcraft’s site. 

I’ve only found the full size lathes to have anything better than 2 1/2” of travel. 

Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Feb 28, 2019)

Good point. When I drill on my 1221s, I advance the tail stock anyway. I don't like the ram extending beyond a 1 and 1.5 inches, and I only take .5 inch "bites" max - just my personal preference. Thanks for checking.


----------



## greenacres2 (Feb 28, 2019)

More4dan said:


> The Jet 1221vs has 2 1/4” quill travel and the Laguna 1216 and the 70-220 vsr  have only 2 1/2” travel. According to the published specs on Woodcraft’s site.
> 
> I’ve only found the full size lathes to have anything better than 2 1/2” of travel.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app



Interesting...Rikon's site says 3 1/2", and i can drill a Knurl GT, Vertex, etc without moving the tailstock.  It looks like a crazy amount of ram sticking out--but it hasn't wallowed out a hole yet. I keep waiting for that to happen--but so far so good.
earl


----------



## More4dan (Feb 28, 2019)

greenacres2 said:


> More4dan said:
> 
> 
> > The Jet 1221vs has 2 1/4” quill travel and the Laguna 1216 and the 70-220 vsr  have only 2 1/2” travel. According to the published specs on Woodcraft’s site.
> ...





I stand (well sit) corrected.  I need to take a serious look at that lathe.  I really would like a longer throw on the tailstock.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Feb 28, 2019)

Here's the data specs from the site: https://www.rikontools.com/product/70-1218vs

It says, 2 inch..maybe the documentation is incorrect?


----------



## KLJ (Feb 28, 2019)

I had the 70-220vsr for three years. It did a great job and customer service was excellent. I turned some bowls and vases that was pushing it to its size limits and it handled it well. Don't know if this will help you make your decisions.


----------



## Curly (Mar 1, 2019)

A few weeks ago I was at Lee Valley with some of the turning club members demonstrating turning to any customers in the store. One of the lathes and I’m sorry but I don’t remember which, could be stalled by turning a pen. That surprised me and the others too. I don’t know if it was a power issue to the lathe or if that particular one had an issue with the electronic controller or the motor. If I were buying one the first thing I’d do is to push it to the limits and make sure it developed full power. It shouldn’t stall when using a skew.


----------



## greenacres2 (Mar 1, 2019)

TonyL said:


> Here's the data specs from the site: https://www.rikontools.com/product/70-1218vs
> 
> It says, 2 inch..maybe the documentation is incorrect?



Tony--looking at the Rikon 1218 tailstock, i'm believing the 2", doesn't look like enough housing to get much more than that in there.  Dan and i were on the specs for the 70-220, which is over 3".  It's also a few hundred $ more--so it depends on what you need to get out of it.  If you've got spindle travel covered in another place, or don't need/want it--does that feature add value for You?  

@ Dan--you really weren't incorrect, looks like Woodcraft posted a wrong number.  I like my 70-220.  With that longer spindle, some of the MT accessories don't auto-eject though--like the mandrel-saver--that one is a little tough to hit the edges with a knock-out bar.  
earl


----------



## TonyL (Mar 1, 2019)

Thanks you.


----------



## Talltim (Mar 1, 2019)

TonyL said:


> I live close by, and it would be my 5th.
> 
> Thanks for the replies.




Your fifth lathe!  

You should write two articles for us.

First, how to explain lathe purchases to your wife.  I would be pleading the fifth not explaining.  

Second,  a comparative article of all of the different models.  I would be interested in reading both.  




Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (Mar 1, 2019)

6th (there a very small HF lathe that I bought for just applying finish). I probably won't get it..I just like tools and a good deal.

As far as Lori, (my wife of 32 years) she is an angel. Just good pickin' (we dated for 9 years since I was 15).

I like the 1221EVS with reverse (I have 2). I do own a Rikon which I also like (but I use it as a dedicated buffing station). I have a 1015EVS that I use as a dedicated blank squaring station.

I only turn pens and bottle stoppers, I am the last one suited to write any comparisons.
I also only have experience with only 2 brands. I like the Jet because of the 1HP, EVS, Reverse, and their belt ranges. I can count on one hand the number of times I had to move a belt. I feel Jet and Rikon support to be excellent. In fact, Jet even sent me replacements for parts that were not under warranty. I'm sure the other guys do the same. I think for a lathe under $800 and relatively small items they do the job. If I was a serious turner, I would go with Oneways or Robust.


I just noticed that I spelled lathe wrong in the caption LOL.

I posted the question because, the Rikon in question looked like a darn good bargain and was surprised more were not jumping on it.


My only complaint about Jet is their lousy paint jobs - but doesn't affect functionality.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 10, 2019)

I couldn't resist a bargain (we will see how much of a bargain it is). I bought it. If anyone wants to know, I will let you know what I think. My only hope is that is "better" than my 1015VS.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 10, 2019)

TonyL said:


> I couldn't resist a bargain (we will see how much of a bargain it is). I bought it. If anyone wants to know, I will let you know what I think. My only hope is that is "better" than my 1015VS.




What is wrong with the 1015??  I have the 1014vs which was prior to that one and love it. It is my everyday lathe. My 1220 is my backup.


----------



## TonyL (Mar 11, 2019)

Nothing is wrong with it - I like it. However, the Rikon has 50% more HP(3/4) than the 1015(1/2). I prefer to turn with more HP.


----------



## jttheclockman (Mar 11, 2019)

TonyL said:


> Nothing is wrong with it - I like it. However, the Rikon has 50% more HP(3/4) than the 1015(1/2). I prefer to turn with more HP.



 I wish my body had more HP


----------



## 1shootist (May 30, 2019)

TonyL said:


> I couldn't resist a bargain (we will see how much of a bargain it is). I bought it. If anyone wants to know, I will let you know what I think. My only hope is that is "better"
> 
> 
> TonyL said:
> ...


----------



## TonyL (May 30, 2019)

Other than it not having reverse (which I knew about, and only use for sanding, but don't have to), I can't find a thing wrong with it. 
I have 2 1221s, 1015. and a smaller Rikon, (and a HF for CA applications). 
This one has more 50% more HP than the 1015, the specs and the rest (rest of the specs, not the tool rest) are all the same or larger than the 1015.
If it proves to be mechanically sound, one can't go wrong - especially for pens and bottle stoppers. To date, I have no complaints. Just remember, this isn't a Robust or Oneway. But when compared to its peers. I believe it stands-up just fine. *You will probably need a tool post collar adapter unless you use the stock took rest. *
For $399 (even better than the price I got, I think), I don't see any down side. 5 year warranty is nice too. 

Enjoy and don't be afraid to give me a shout.


----------



## WarEagle90 (May 30, 2019)

Kind of late to the game, but I have this lathe. Now, I’m still wet behind the ears as far as turning is concerned and have only put maybe 30 hours on it so take my comments lightly. So far, the Rikon 70-1218vs has worked great for me. It seems to have plenty of power and very quite. I purchased this particular lathe because of the 1HP motor and variable speed. It only needed minor tweaks out of the box. I’ve not needed to change the belt position, but looking at the instructions and going through the motions, it doesn’t appear to be hard at all. The lathe seems to be well made, I don’t see any potential weak spots in its construction. Overall, for what I plan to do with it, which is turn small items such as pens, bottle stoppers, ice cream scoops, etc and maybe a small bowl every now and then, I think it is a great lathe and would recommend it for anyone just starting out. Now, 2 or 3 years from now I might have a different opinion but  right now it works fine. 

If anyone has specific questions or wants any detail photos, just let me know. I will be glad to help.


----------



## 1shootist (May 30, 2019)

TonyL said:


> Other than it not having reverse (which I knew about, and only use for sanding, but don't have to), I can't find a thing wrong with it.
> I have 2 1221s, 1015. and a smaller Rikon, (and a HF for CA applications).
> This one has more 50% more HP than the 1015, the specs and the rest (rest of the specs, not the tool rest) are all the same or larger than the 1015.
> If it proves to be mechanically sound, one can't go wrong - especially for pens and bottle stoppers. To date, I have no complaints. Just remember, this isn't a Robust or Oneway. But when compared to its peers. I believe it stands-up just fine. *You will probably need a tool post collar adapter unless you use the stock took rest. *
> ...


Sounds great, Thank you sir !
Like you I too was aware of it not having reverse capability. I have been using my small 7x16 metal lathe for ca applications and any reverse sanding I talk myself into .
Though I hadn't considered a post adapter for 5/8 rests..haven't even thought about that. I'm glad you brought that to my attention.
  With nomore than I do this should cover it very well, I've not attempted bowls or the likes just the simplier end of turning.. pens, screw drivers, ice cream scoops and such.
  I can't end without mentioning your 6 lathes...a man after my own tool heart. My son jokingly gives me a hard time for having duplicate tool types that basically preform the same task  . I can now tell him I am not alone in the world.

Thanks again TonyL !


----------



## TonyL (May 30, 2019)

My having all this stuff is driven by 2 character flaws: I am lazy and impatient when it comes to changing chucks and I was born and raised with very little. Not the best motivation,  but at least I am aware of it.


----------



## GraiDawg (May 30, 2019)

So I bought this lathe about a month ago and finally got to use it.
It’s just decided it’s only going to give me 50% power. So instead of 3500 rpm it’s 1700.
Anyone got any ideas what’s wrong? I bought it in woodcraft Ohio- yea I’m in NJ 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## WarEagle90 (May 30, 2019)

GraiDawg said:


> So I bought this lathe about a month ago and finally got to use it.
> It’s just decided it’s only going to give me 50% power. So instead of 3500 rpm it’s 1700.
> Anyone got any ideas what’s wrong? I bought it in woodcraft Ohio- yea I’m in NJ
> 
> ...



Remember, it has 3 speed ranges and I believe they come standard with the belt set to the middle range which maxes out at 2400 rpm.  You have to move the belt to the highest range to get to 3500 rpm.  If it is already on the high range and you are only getting 1700 rpm, something is wrong.


----------



## GraiDawg (May 30, 2019)

WarEagle90 said:


> Remember, it has 3 speed ranges and I believe they come standard with the belt set to the middle range which maxes out at 2400 rpm.  You have to move the belt to the highest range to get to 3500 rpm.  If it is already on the high range and you are only getting 1700 rpm, something is wrong.


yea it ws running fine, then just slowed down


----------



## TonyL (May 30, 2019)

GraiDawg said:


> yea it ws running fine, then just slowed down


I am assuming that you called Rikon. It could be a speed sensor issue. If you haven't, you may want to call them. I have found their support to be very good. 
I am also assuming that this is happen while it is not under load (not turning anything)?


----------



## garypetersen (May 31, 2019)

This is my first Lathe. I am a newbie so i can't compare it to another lathe. I do love it. I have never had give me any problems. The Max RPM i get is about 3450.


----------



## GraiDawg (May 31, 2019)

TonyL said:


> I am assuming that you called Rikon. It could be a speed sensor issue. If you haven't, you may want to call them. I have found their support to be very good.
> I am also assuming that this is happen while it is not under load (not turning anything)?



Yes. No load it just decided to not work right, called rikon and they are shipping me a new speed controller. 
Other than that it’s a nice lathe, virtually silent and smooth - not that I’ve used a wide range of lathes 
Once I have a workshop I may look at something bigger for bowls, cups and stuff 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TonyL (May 31, 2019)

Sorry for your experience, but glad that it is going to work-out.

Check out turning small, lidded, round boxes. They are pretty neat!


----------



## 1shootist (Jun 3, 2019)

Just had my brandnew rikon 70-1218VS dropped off by UPS today. Unless there is a safety device on this thing that I'm not aware of mine will not even power up. No motor sound, no rpm readout..NADA ! Checked the overload button under the switch box, made sure the yellow safety plug is in...nothing. This is very disappointing..I can't call Rikon til tomorrow.


----------



## epigolucky (Jun 4, 2019)

I looked at this lathe a while back at my local WC store.  I decided to go with the 70-220 VSR.  The 220 had a 1hp motor, reversable, and the belt changing was easier in my opinion.  I was able to get it on sale for $699.  I've been very happy with it.


----------



## Woodchipper (Jun 4, 2019)

I have a Rikon bandsaw and a lathe, 70-050VS. The lathe was replaced by the 70-220Vs, if I'm correct. Both have a 5 year warranty which tips the scale for me.


----------



## 1shootist (Jun 4, 2019)

This is fastly becoming more complicated than it should be for a brand new out of the box just received lathe. I donot feel I should have to wait for parts, then replace parts on it, which is what I was asked to do. After I declined to doso,and asked for a replacement, sure its an option.. but its at the stores descreation (rockler) if they choose to...????
 Not becoming a product fan !


----------



## TonyL (Jun 4, 2019)

They should simply take it back. If you brought it with a credit card...challenge the charge. Rockler is likely to send UPS to pick it up.
This happens to folks who buy 4k lathes, 6k guitars,  and 125k cars. It is frustrating, but it happens (to me at least).


----------



## Curly (Jun 4, 2019)

1shootist said:


> This is fastly becoming more complicated than it should be for a brand new out of the box just received lathe. I donot feel I should have to wait for parts, then replace parts on it, which is what I was asked to do. After I declined to doso,and asked for a replacement, sure its an option.. but its at the stores descreation (rockler) if they choose to...????
> Not becoming a product fan !



That's your prerogative but considering it is a mass produced product in another country, shipped across an ocean, all around this continent from the port of entry to a warehouse somewhere and then to the seller and on to you, having them offer you the quickest way to get running isn't all that awful. Stuff that works when made can develop a problem along the way to you. If you don't want to wait the few days for them to send you the part and you undo the box, a few clamps, undo the wire socket and put it back together to get turning on the new toy you don't have to. To me though it is much much easier than having to repackage it in the box with all the original materials and take/send it back to exchange it and possibly wait until another is shipped to give to you. I am pretty sure if you bought a Robust they would have made the same offer of parts to fix it but the option to return if you didn't want to do the quick fix wouldn't be discretionary. All machines break or wear out at some point and would have to be fixed. Fortunately lathes are one of the simplest of all machines to fix. Hope you get it all worked out and turning soon.


----------



## 1shootist (Jun 4, 2019)

TonyL said:


> They should simply take it back. If you brought it with a credit card...challenge the charge. Rockler is likely to send UPS to pick it up.
> This happens to folks who buy 4k lathes, 6k guitars,  and 125k cars. It is frustrating, but it happens (to me at least).


Oh I realize that, it can happen with any consumer related goods. This is not the first item I've purchased that was doa .
 I have a replacement changeout agreement in hand so it will end fine.  Getting to that agreement took longer than it should have though .


----------



## 1shootist (Jun 4, 2019)

Curly said:


> That's your prerogative but considering it is a mass produced product in another country, shipped across an ocean, all around this continent from the port of entry to a warehouse somewhere and then to the seller and on to you, having them offer you the quickest way to get running isn't all that awful. Stuff that works when made can develop a problem along the way to you. If you don't want to wait the few days for them to send you the part and you undo the box, a few clamps, undo the wire socket and put it back together to get turning on the new toy you don't have to. To me though it is much much easier than having to repackage it in the box with all the original materials and take/send it back to exchange it and possibly wait until another is shipped to give to you. I am pretty sure if you bought a Robust they would have made the same offer of parts to fix it but the option to return if you didn't want to do the quick fix wouldn't be discretionary. All machines break or wear out at some point and would have to be fixed. Fortunately lathes are one of the simplest of all machines to fix. Hope you get it all worked out and turning soon.


I appreciate your point. With it being a 70ish lb lathe and 45 mins from Rockler made my decision easier of wanting a replacement. If it were a month orso older lathe I more than likely would have approached it differently. I do expect it to work out of the box though, we all should really, regardless of where it had to come from.  If it doesn't, I want another one. I don't feel this is being unrealistic that's just the way I look at it.


----------



## GraiDawg (Jun 4, 2019)

so Rikon seem to have a quality control problem, I am stil waiting on my part. they get until the post tomorrow or imma gonna get upset


----------



## 1shootist (Jun 4, 2019)

Back at home with a replacement, this one powers up and turns.

I appreciate the help from the folks at Rockler in Arlington.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 4, 2019)

1shootist said:


> Back at home with a replacement, this one powers up and turns.
> 
> I appreciate the help from the folks at Rockler in Arlington.


Glad it worked out. It stinks when your looking forward to something and it turns out to be a dud. Many happy turnings!


----------



## GraiDawg (Jun 9, 2019)

So an update to my lathe I received a new speed control box and.... Nothing 
I DOESNT WORK


----------



## TonyL (Jun 9, 2019)

GraiDawg said:


> So an update to my lathe I received a new speed control box and.... Nothing
> I DOESNT WORK


Horrible.


----------



## GraiDawg (Jun 9, 2019)

TonyL said:


> Horrible.


Oh it goes on, i belong to a maker depot, so i was using their lathe a 1640 jet, i thought "i have never turned a bowl" so thought i would turn a bowl. as i was turning away i noticed i wasn't getting that smooth cut when its nice and round. So I check its eated nicely, the head and tailstock line up, the chuck is fiteed correctly, still getting high points, as far as i can tell a bearing or two is worn.
I have people who want cups, pens, seam rippers, I HAVE ORDERS, for money and two broken lathes. at his rate i might as well have gone to harbor freight.......


----------



## 1shootist (Jun 17, 2019)

GraiDawg said:


> Oh it goes on, i belong to a maker depot, so i was using their lathe a 1640 jet, i thought "i have never turned a bowl" so thought i would turn a bowl. as i was turning away i noticed i wasn't getting that smooth cut when its nice and round. So I check its eated nicely, the head and tailstock line up, the chuck is fiteed correctly, still getting high points, as far as i can tell a bearing or two is worn.
> I have people who want cups, pens, seam rippers, I HAVE ORDERS, for money and two broken lathes. at his rate i might as well have gone to harbor freight.......


 Have you been able to get your Rikon up and running ? I noticed just today that the replacement speed box did not rectify the issue you were having.
 Sorry to hear your having problems with another it seems.


----------



## GraiDawg (Jun 17, 2019)

1shootist said:


> Have you been able to get your Rikon up and running ? I noticed just today that the replacement speed box did not rectify the issue you were having.
> Sorry to hear your having problems with another it seems.


Hi! yes i got a brand new one, this one runs a little slow 3300 instead of 3500 but as i have to drive to the store to get it replaced i'm going to live with it. Still really like the lathe, smooth and quiet
Although it not having automatic eject on the tailstock is a pain


----------



## TonyL (Jun 18, 2019)

I glad that you are enjoying it. That was a long journey.


----------



## greenacres2 (Jun 18, 2019)

GraiDawg said:


> Hi! yes i got a brand new one, this one runs a little slow 3300 instead of 3500 but as i have to drive to the store to get it replaced i'm going to live with it. Still really like the lathe, smooth and quiet
> Although it not having automatic eject on the tailstock is a pain



Shop vac on the same circuit will take 200 RPM.  No need to ask how i know that.
earl


----------



## timturner (Feb 19, 2021)

If I can ask since you guys are talking about lathes, any one using the 1524 Laguna has out, I have turned 3inch to 10 inch segment bowls and vaces on my harbor freight ,and would like to get into a lathe with slower speed looking at powermatic and oneway also in the same price ranges. Would they make good choices for pen turning.


----------



## KenB259 (Feb 19, 2021)

Just an FYI, this thread is almost two years old. You might want to start a new one.


----------



## timturner (Feb 19, 2021)

Oops I missed that


----------

